# Today's Slinging with F-16's and Cheapo's



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out this very cold am and let some ammo fly. I shot the green frame Cheapo with marbles and she did pretty well, she was in the zone and with marbles I could easily see my shots. Being the tubes are around the frame my target is covered by the frame so my accuracy was OK, but could be more precise, also 5/8" marbles are on the big side for my pouch I felt.

The sling in the middle without tubes a smaller version of the bigger Cheapo, it makes for a nice light carry sling and works very well with 1842 or 2040 and matched ammo.

The sling on the right is what I call the Gen 2 Cheapo, and to tell ya the truth it is my least favorite of the three ... it is just a bit to short and because of that my hand is a bit cramped. I decided to use these with 2040 tubes for 5/16 or 3/8 steel, and if your wondering the sling in the middle is about 3/8+ of an inch longer (although it does not look it in the photo) and it does make a difference.










The sling on the underneath is one of my F16's, and she shot like a champ, being their is no frame in way of my target my shots were awesome using a larks head attachment to the paracord with the tubes. I had 5 or 6 shots at starlings that I thought I got 'em. My windage was spot on but I hit the branches they were perched on .... all shots are in the 25-35 yard range which is usual for my area.










The green F16 was made with a rubber peg stop in a small looped paracord attachment. This set up also shot great, it does have a small 3/16" peg the can block your clear aiming on longer shots but if is very doable. This sling had new tubes so I was breaking it in a bit. The pouch is a Tex pouch that I trimmed down a bit ... it works great. I may turn the peg on the inside of the loop which would give me a totally clear view.










So much for today, I'll be at it again tomorrow, I just hope it warms up.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out and shot my F-16's mostly. Had a great time shooting but actually sat around the field and just listened to the song birds ... It was a nice outing ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been using my para loop gypsy tie on my F-16's for a long long time. They work well but time consuming to re-install in the field. I decided to go basic rubber wrap as I can do this in the field. I wrap a single strand of a 32 rubber band 9 very tight turns and then go back over the wrap 5 turns and then wrap over a string or wire paper clip to pull the remaining 4 tight turns under .... sort of wrap and tuck.

The slingshot wire frame attachment area has a rubber tube around it and that greatly helps keep the attachment from slipping ... below is a pic










wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Paracord is great, but I like the all rubber version even better!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Paracord is great, but I like the all rubber version even better!


It does hold very well and is pretty fast to apply in the field. I may put the tubes through the pouch and have the loose ends in a larks head knot at the fork. if done that way all I need is a spare pouch, #32 rubber bands and tubes and the whole assembly can be put together in minutes and while in storage the tubes are not under any pressure from constrictor knots or ? Also when not in use the rubber can be taken off the fork end and again no crushing of the tubes .... they MAY last longer that way.

Just a thought !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I changed the mounting up a little bit and it works well on the modified F-16. With the ends of the looped tube over the fork end you have a bit more safety as if the rubber band should break the tubes wont come flying back in your face. Like before using #32 rubber bands, 8 wraps back and 8 wraps forward.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have changed the position of the tube mount a bit so now it is on the outside of the forks instead of the top, it helps with the alignment of the pouch a bit. This rubber band attachment as compared to my paracord attachment is a straight pull with the forks and so far seems to be very nice. I will admit tying the tubes in place is very fast and seems to be holding very, very well.

With all the rain we have had here in the high desert i don't know if I'll get much shooting in this Saturday, but we will see.










wll


----------

